# Dollar Averaging & Automatic Investment Management



## wayneL (25 June 2008)

...or AIM for short. http://www.aim-users.com

In light of the other thread, I thought this could be an interesting discussion about the Lichello method of dollar averaging. http://www.aim-users.com/aimbrief.htm

There has been some discussion next door at Nick's forum, but perhaps there are more here with the right profile for this sort of investment management.


----------



## tech/a (26 June 2008)

Wayne.

Has got as much interest here as next door!!


----------



## wayneL (26 June 2008)

tech/a said:


> Wayne.
> 
> Has got as much interest here as next door!!




Haha! It's almost like a taboo!


----------



## rhen (28 June 2008)

G'Day Wayne

I've only fallen across this (topic and thread) now.
I don't want to show my ignorance (too clearly)...
but thank you for bringing this to my attention...
Guess there may be a few people thinking similarly???

regards
rhen


----------

